# La Cimbali Domus



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all. Just introduced myself in the Introductions section but didn't want to waffle too much on that thread.

This is a plea for assistance....! I've had my La Cimbali Domus Classic for a few years now (and it was fairly old when I bought it for peanuts off Italian eBay). It's actually really good, too good to get rid of, but the drip tray (the only plastic part on what is otherwise a really soild machine) is beginning to perish and is now leaking which is pretty annoying. So I was wondering if anyone has any bright ideas as to where I might find a replacement drip tray! No joy from La Cimbali UK but the really helpful chap at Happy Donkey suggested that I asked you guys, which is clearly the way forward!

On another subject, I'm really excited about the imminent arrival of another new toy from eBay! I've bought a used San Marco SM90 for a song and can't wait to start using it (i'll replace the burrs first of course) after having tolerated a Gaggia MM for a couple of years.

By the way, sorry if it's bad etiquette for a new member to start 2 threads concurrently - don't really know how these things work...

All the best for now

Andy


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome, Andy!

If it were me, the first thing I might try would be to get some Sugru and use it to patch the tray.

(Be sure to have a look at their blog - people are doing lots of fascinating things with it.)


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks ChiarasDad, that looks like amazing stuff, I'll give it a go (and probably find 101 other uses for it around the house)! Having said that, from a purely aesthetic point of view the tray will still look pretty tatty so ideas on sourcing a replacement still gratefully received!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We love referrals - big thanks to Happy Donkey for the heads up

Is Sugru foodsafe?


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Not food-grade at present. Here's what they say:



> regarding safety of sugru, it's not toxic but it's also not food grade. The H&S classification for the EU regs is 'not dangerous'; do send me an email at [email protected] if you'd like a Material Safety Data Sheet. Someday we hope to make food-grade sugru, but that will take a while yet


Seems safe enough for a drip tray, though.


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for your ideas chaps. I now have a solution! ChiarasDad's Sugru idea made me think more along the lines of repair and I came up with....(in the long-standing Blue Peter tradition)....... sticky back plastic, aka Fablon! I rushed down to B&Q to get some and I've just lined the drip tray with it. It seems fine, and of course I can re-do it any number of times. Still, if anyone does hear of a Domus drip tray lying around unloved.........!


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Glad you have it sorted! At least long enough for the authentic replacement to show up somewhere.


----------

